# Quality bath, washbasin, etc.



## annedonnelly (8 Jun 2021)

I see there's already a thread on decent quality bath taps so that might be handy eventually, but what about the bath, toilet & washbasin? What brands should I be looking at there? I want something that is going to last for a good few years.


----------



## vickster (8 Jun 2021)

Find ones you locally like the look of at your budget? Bath wise, I’d always go steel from Kaldewei or Bette (depending on which has the size you need, my bath is shorter and wider than standard). Basin wise, do you want pedestal, wall mounted, fitted in a unit? Ditto the loo, what style do you need, I had to have close coupled fitted in a unit due to the positioning of the plumbing.

I’m in the process of replacing my cracked Sottini basin, I’ve gone for a Twyford model from City Plumbing (local, part of Travis Perkins) as it best matches the size and shape of current.
I’ve ordered a Bristan and Hansgrohe tap, need to see which I prefer (not been able to find the Bristan in store to handle).

other than the basin my Sottini loo, and Kaldewei bath are going strong (fitted end 2004, I know because tiler got stuck in Thailand due to the tsunami!)


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (8 Jun 2021)

I've got a Hansgrohe basin tap set sat here looking for a good home. Only used for one month due to cockup on part of plumber. Will last years and years. Suitable for combi type systems. Taps cost £120 new, but I'll take £50 posted just to see them go somewhere to be used. Can do piccies if needed!!!


----------



## sleuthey (8 Jun 2021)

I installed a Wickes Portland toilet 8 years ago with ease. Cost £50 plus extra for Pan Connector and Flexi hose etc. Still going strong with no issues. Make sure you upgrade the seat from day 1 though.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Jun 2021)

I wonder what 'quality' means when it comes to sanitary ware, other than lots more money and a few lines in the estate agent's particulars.

When I bought this gaffe, the previous owner told me the newish bathroom suite was basic B&Q.

Fast forward 20 years, and I replaced the (plastic) bath, but only because I needed a shower.

Might as well do the sink as well, but it cleaned up like new and the plumber told me there was no point in replacing anything other than the taps.

I did have a new potty, mostly because the cistern plumbing was knacked and the plumber said replacing all the guts was more trouble than its worth, given the relatively modest cost of new.

The water here is not particularly soft, but it's certainly not hard which I expect plays a part in plumbing stuff longevity.


----------



## annedonnelly (9 Jun 2021)

Well, I read a review of an Armitage Shanks toilet by a plumber who pointed out that the valves, etc were of poor quality & that he would always replace them rather than fit the toilet with the standard ones. 

And I expect that a cheaper plastic bath may not be as strong as a better quality one.

I wouldn't be surprised if a new B&Q suite was poorer quality than your 20 year old one. There are lots of things that haven't been improved over the years - just got cheaper 'cos people expect to replace them after only a few years.


----------



## vickster (9 Jun 2021)

Ask your plumber for advice...s/he may well get a discount or VAT free from local plumbing merchants too.

Plastic baths are all horrid (like plastic bikes  other than my one obvs )


----------



## annedonnelly (10 Jun 2021)

Ha ha. Do you know how difficult it is to talk to tradespeople? They're all too busy to answer the phone!


----------



## vickster (10 Jun 2021)

Are you fitting it all yourself then?


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jun 2021)

When we replaced our bathroom suite 11 years ago we bought a Carronite bath. Thicker than the usual plastic baths and has never moved as our old bath did. Basin and toilet are Utopia, all have proved very good.


----------



## OldShep (10 Jun 2021)

I’ve done a few bathrooms in my time. Quality is something you see in the construction and if parts fit together easily, quickly, and without trouble. 
Rak has never let me down unlike some B&Q offerings. Wickes do/did a toilet around the £100 which is all one piece of porcelain so no doughnut leaks and is far better in real life than it’s pictures.


----------

